# Boston Offseason Watch



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Time for an update. Boston's roster is just about set, they've solidified most of the weaknesses from last year, positioned themselves for the Chris Paul sweepstakes (when they finally begin) and start with a realistic, though admittedly outside, shot at the title. 

*PF/C*— They now have height/depth at the 4/5 with Garnett, the O'Neals, Big Gravy, and Perkins come midseason. The best part of having both O'Neals is that it removes any temptation to rush Perkins back early. Cool Hand Luke takes over for Brian Scalabrine as the designated towel waver, and with sufficient depth at the 4/5, we should see him even less than Captain B-Cup.

*PG/Combo Guards*— They have Rondo, Nate Robinson and the 6'3" Avery Bradley. Rondo still can't shoot to save his life (one of the reasons they couldn't score once Perkins went down in the finals), and Robinson is still 5'9". On the other hand, once CP3 goes on the market, having Rondo puts Boston in prime position to make the deal (Rondo/Big Gravy/filler makes up the necessary salary). If/when the deal finally happens Boston vaults to the top of the contender list.

*SG/SF*— This is the gaping weakness on the roster. Ray Allen is too old for 100 game seasons. Last year the bottom dropped out in game 102. After that he was worse than useless. If Rondo had called a timeout in the waning moments of game 4 of the ECF, and Boston put the game away on a set play, Boston might have gone on to win the title (as Ray could have delayed biblical suckage until game 5, and avoided the 0 for 117 game 3 shooting performance). 

As of now they have zero depth at this spot with a rapidly declining starter at the 2. They need something more than a 6'3" rookie and an injury prone Marquis Daniels. Ray Allen needs to be playing fewer than 30 minutes a night, and Pierce needs to be down there as well. Denver's reportedly got JR Smith on the block. If Doc Rivers can get JR's head in the game, this might be Boston's best option at the moment. Salary wise he matches up with 'Sheed, so 'Sheed's retirement deal and a couple of draft picks might do it.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Names I've heard are Delonte West, Larry Hughes, and Jarvis Hayes.

I want no part of Hughes, Delonte would be great and Hayes would be pretty solid. 

I just like Delonte's game a lot. He's an all-around player -- he can score and make plays for others, he can get his points off spot ups as well as when he handles the ball, he hustles and he plays good D. A bench of Nate, Delonte, Marquis, Jermaine and Shaq would probably be the best bench in the league. Delonte also brings a mental advantage when we play the Heat. Hoepfully Doc's likability and Boston being Delonte's first home could bring Delonte here.

Hayes isn't as good as Delonte, but he's a solid player. He would just be a pure shooter for the bench squad when the ball is thrown into Shaq and Jermaine. In addition to being a solid scorer, he's a sound defensive player who'll hustle. The advantage he holds over Delonte is his size. It'd give us less problems matchup wise on the perimeter.

Either signing would be fine.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Ray Allen needs to be playing fewer than 30 minutes a night, and Pierce needs to be down there as well. Denver's reportedly got JR Smith on the block. If Doc Rivers can get JR's head in the game, this might be Boston's best option at the moment. Salary wise he matches up with 'Sheed, so 'Sheed's retirement deal and a couple of draft picks might do it.


The JR Smith signing would add another potential head case to the roster. It could be a necessary risk for them to compete with Orlando/Miami, though.

Also, I'm pretty sure they hope Von Wafer will at least eliminate some of the pressure from Allen. See? They already signed one head case.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> Names I've heard are Delonte West, Larry Hughes, and Jarvis Hayes.
> 
> I want no part of Hughes, Delonte would be great and Hayes would be pretty solid.
> 
> I just like Delonte's game a lot. He's an all-around player -- he can score and make plays for others, he can get his points off spot ups as well as when he handles the ball, he hustles and he plays good D. A bench of Nate, Delonte, Marquis, Jermaine and Shaq would probably be the best bench in the league. Delonte also brings a mental advantage when we play the Heat. Hoepfully Doc's likability and Boston being Delonte's first home could bring Delonte here.


West does nothing for Boston. He's a 6'2" guard, they already have a better backup PG in Nate Robinson, and a better backup SG in Von Wafer. That's before getting to Avery Bradley who's essentially a slightly taller/longer/more athletic version of Delonte West. Hayes might not be bad as a vet backup 3. I'd still prefer a trade for Smith, though.



RollWithEm said:


> The JR Smith signing would add another potential head case to the roster. It could be a necessary risk for them to compete with Orlando/Miami, though.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure they hope Von Wafer will at least eliminate some of the pressure from Allen. See? They already signed one head case.


Yeah, but JR Smith is a whole lot better than Von Wafer. And given the vet presence on the roster, I'm not really worried about the headcase factor. The other problem is that Von Wafer is strictly a 2, and they have no one to give Pierce a rest. Marquis Daniels is too injury prone to be counted on for anything more than break-glass-in-case-of-emergency usage or trade filler.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> West does nothing for Boston.


 What?!?! Did you not see him when he played for the Celtics? 

While I agree he's undersized for a 2, he can can play both guard positions. He's solid, plays hard, and has some great defensive moments. That's more then what can be said about Hughes or Hayes.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Thing is, between Robinson, Wafer, and Bradley, they have it covered. They need someone capable of backing up Pierce, and West ain't it.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Stackhouse would be more than willing to come sign with this team... as long as he doesn't have to start playing until January.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

We need a SF bad. Wish they would have taken the kid from Oklahoma State in the draft instead of Bradley


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

It looks like signed West.

ESPN


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

good signing. west is exactly the guy they needed behind rondo. you can almost say he's a better fit with his ability to shoot the ball so defense can't leave him wide open on the perimeter like they have been doing with rondo. too often last season ray allen was the only player on the team who could hit the 3 consistently, and if he had an off night there was nobody else to hit those shots.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I suspect that this is part of their preparing for a CP3 trade (as they did in 2007 getting ready for Garnett). They're probably expecting to have to include Bradley in any CP3 trade, and signed a shorter, less athletic version. When CP3 gets here and gets to play with Pierce, Garnett, and Allen he's going to think that he's died and gone to Heaven.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Chris Paul isn't coming to Boston. He isn't going anywhere.

This is an outstanding signing for Boston if West can get his head together. I'm assuming at the moment they'll try to use him more at the 2 and go small most times with a similar third stringer in Avery Bradley. I guess that makes the backup SF Von Wafer/Quis who are both undersized, but that's where going massive with Glen Davis at the 3 comes in, since he won't get any time at all when Perkins returns. I guess Boston won't have a prototypical SF coming into the season, but they do have a nice collection of big and small lineups now, though.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Chris Paul isn't coming to Boston. He isn't going anywhere.


Oh yes he is. In two years time for nothing if New Orleans doesn't trade him first.


----------

